# What are your most wanted source code leaks?



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (May 27, 2020)

With all of the leaks the past few weeks, I figured we need a thread where you can post what your dream source code leak(s) would be. They don't have to be realistic, and they can be for any platform. It could be for a game, app, OS, firmware, or anything else that is proprietary. *Obviously, if your wish comes true, don't post any leaks here!*

Some that I can think of off the top of my head:

Wii U firmware
Switch firmware
any Nintendo games
Windows 7
Windows 10
Adobe products


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 27, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> With all of the leaks the past few weeks, I figured we need a thread where you can post what your dream source code leak(s) would be. They don't have to be realistic, and they can be for any platform. It could be for a game, app, OS, firmware, or anything else that is proprietary. *Obviously, if your wish comes true, don't post any leaks here!*
> 
> Some that I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


BOTW SC
ALL pokemon rpg SC
Next gen firmware SC
I know this isn't SC but Ive wanted N64 and gamecube demos to be leaked


----------



## Seliph (May 27, 2020)

Whatever digital infrastructure Amazon uses so we can easily hack them and hopefully cripple the whole company.


Also Bubsy 3D


----------



## nero99 (May 27, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Whatever digital infrastructure Amazon uses so we can easily hack them and hopefully cripple the whole company.
> 
> 
> Also Bubsy 3D


yeah no. just because you don't like them doesn't mean they should be crippled. I for one, like having prime with 1-2 day delivery and a lot of my favorite movies and tv shows on prime now.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 27, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Also Bubsy 3D


cubic ninja sc as well


----------



## removedcables (May 27, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> cubic ninja sc as well


Gotta added Superman 64 to this list.


----------



## Seliph (May 27, 2020)

nero99 said:


> yeah no. just because you don't like them doesn't mean they should be crippled. I for one, like having prime with 1-2 day delivery and a lot of my favorite movies and tv shows on prime now.


It's not just because I don't like them, it's because of the numerous human rights violations committed by the company and the systemic exploitation of impoverished people.

I'm fine living without Amazon's services if it means another evil corporation goes under.

I'd like to see all corporations go under but that's a whole other discussion and not particularly relevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (May 27, 2020)

removedcables said:


> Gotta added Superman 64 to this list.


big rigs over the road racing sc would be fire


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 27, 2020)

Not source code, but I really... REALLY hope we get any of the Resident Evil 4 demos leaked, or RE 3.5 as it's widely known.
Unlike RE 1.5, RE3.5 hasn't seen any leak at all, not one from the several dev versions worked on.

I'd LOVE to screw around with those demos, as the early versions of RE4 looked really fucking promising and amazing!


----------



## Worldblender (May 27, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> With all of the leaks the past few weeks, I figured we need a thread where you can post what your dream source code leak(s) would be. They don't have to be realistic, and they can be for any platform. It could be for a game, app, OS, firmware, or anything else that is proprietary. *Obviously, if your wish comes true, don't post any leaks here!*
> 
> Some that I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> ...



Add onto this list (there's lots more but it will be too much here):

macOS

iOS
Autodesk software/products

any proprietary hardware drivers and firmware made for the Linux kernel and Android, which uses the former


----------



## Mythical (May 27, 2020)

I would love a windows 10 leak.
I would die if there were leaks of games in the Megami Tensei Family


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2020)

i'd probably say either windows xp or saints row 1


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 27, 2020)

Xbox360, please!


----------



## Seliph (May 27, 2020)

Oooo it would be nice to get the source code of some DAWs like FL Studio and Ableton, as well as their respective plugins. That'd save me a couple thousand bucks.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 27, 2020)

Tesla source code would also be nice.


----------



## Zyvyn (May 27, 2020)

LiveLatios said:


> i'd probably say either windows xp or saints row 1


I would say SR2 but 1 is still good


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> I would say SR2 but 1 is still good


at least the devs still have the source code for sr2 lol


----------



## MrCokeacola (May 27, 2020)

Virtual Boy source code plz.


----------



## CeeDee (May 27, 2020)

Gimme the Sonic 3 source code and let's see if there's any more unused tracks, Jackson or otherwise


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2020)

Windows 10 (or even 7 onwards) would be fine by me, and Adobe's stuff would be fine too, Autodesk's another (though I would sooner take a few other CAD packages over them).

I am more curious about some of those however.

What would IOS or OSX really gain us? It is not like many things are gated away behind it and having some code out there to inspire the likes of Wine, ReactOS or similar would gain much of anything.


What would Wii U, Switch or the like give us?
Maybe for the Switch an easier check for exploits or knowledge of what went at least once for any custom firmware detection measures (which would then be radically retooled for another release, or maybe not radically radically so as to enable a delta to pick them all up). It might help emulation out a tiny bit but eh really.
However if it is a choice between source code and private keys then private keys almost every time, probably even if they can be revoked or everything stuck on a whitelist by a firmware update.

Re: Sonic 3. This would surely be the megadrive and thus be a bunch of assembly which you can probably automatically generate (or maybe just go help with a disassembly project). At best you would gain a few Japanese comments maybe. Sounds like you want beta/test/development builds or design docs.
Given Sega likely lost any code (do a search for Sega lost source code) they had from that era until probably Dreamcast (or at least what they have is very spotty) I am sure Sega would be delighted for that as well.


----------



## removedcables (May 27, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Whatever digital infrastructure Amazon uses so we can easily hack them and hopefully cripple the whole company.
> 
> 
> Also Bubsy 3D


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## IC_ (May 27, 2020)

I wish there was a source code leak of any animal crossing game but it would be even better if it was actually made free software under a free software license so anyone could use and modify it legally (this will definitely never happen)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> I wish there was a source code leak of any animal crossing game but it would be even better if it was actually made free software under a free software license so anyone could use and modify it legally (this will definitely never happen)


There are a whole bunch of minecraft clones, attempts at remaking harvest moon ( https://github.com/Greentwip/HoneyTown ), Terraria https://github.com/LastTryR/LastTry/tree/dev
Several of those are also well into the playable region. Few MMO type things as well (saw a runescape offering on https://osgameclones.com/ as well).

Twisting those into an animal crossing clone (give or take 3d for those things without it) would not be the hardest thing.

Alternatively some of the RTS, city building or Sims clones could make a nice jumping off point.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 27, 2020)

Panzer Dragoon Saga, because Sega is the worst fucking company and lost the source code to it so it's stuck on the Saturn forever (unless Sega decides to remake it completely from scratch).


----------



## Zyvyn (May 28, 2020)

LiveLatios said:


> at least the devs still have the source code for sr2 lol


Only the PC version


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 28, 2020)

Tinfoil source code leak :^}
Come on, guys, make it possible!

No more monopoly on the shop! XD


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> Only the PC version


you realize which platform it's for is irrelevant right lol


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)

Probably Switch firmware and all Pokemon games, even though I wouldn’t have a clue what to do with the information.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2020)

all of the classic GTA games, from 1 to SA, including the 3 portable spin-offs

reason? so they can be re-ported to PC and other various platforms with many fixes, like unlinking the framerate from the physics
having the superior xbox versions of 3 and vice city proper rather than using a super badly documented mod, without any of the terrible little hacks they need

1 and 2 could have source ports that let them support modern resolutions proper, and have support for higher res textures
vice city, liberty city stories and chinatown wars could support platforms that could actually properly run the games with decent controls rather than being stuck in touchscreen hell


other games that come to mind, far cry 3 blood dragon, sims 2,  forza motorsport 1, all of the classic psp and ps2 ratchet & clank games, sonic '06, need for speed underground 2, most wanted and carbon, burnout 3


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 3, 2020)

Actually, I’d like to see what would come of a bond007 n64 leak would do. That be an awesome port for the switch and online play could then be live again! Not to mention countless mods. It’d be the next doom.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2020)

Thought of one.
Would not mind a DS flash cart + PCB specs source code so we can have a nice community driven flash cart.



slaphappygamer said:


> Actually, I’d like to see what would come of a bond007 n64 leak would do. That be an awesome port for the switch and online play could then be live again! Not to mention countless mods. It’d be the next doom.


I would sooner do Perfect Dark, and that already did get ported with online options for the 360 and I think xbone as well nowadays.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

I think a firmware leak for the switch would be pretty awesome.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 4, 2020)

FamicomHeero said:


> I think a firmware leak for the switch would be pretty awesome.


Oh yes, maybe some would enable “native” Bluetooth audio.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 4, 2020)

Wii U and the (full) 3DS source codes.  So that we could finally remove or alter the 300 title limit for both devices.  I know the 3DS source code was recenetly revealed, but it wasn't the full code, and notably lacked the info on the most pressing of matters to me: that 300 title limit.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 8, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> I wish there was a source code leak of any animal crossing game but it would be even better if it was actually made free software under a free software license so anyone could use and modify it legally (this will definitely never happen)


This is also why the Wii and N64 leaks aren't that great. If these leaks were used in Dolphin or PJ64 in any conceivable way Nintendo would nuke these projects.
"BUT IT'S NINTENDO'S INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY, THEY HAVE A RIGHT TO DEFEND IT". Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jul 25, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> I wish there was a source code leak of any animal crossing game


Dreams really can come true!


Chary said:


> Supposedly, a new file being distributed contains source codes for Nintendo 64 titles, including Super Mario 64, a corrupted version of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, *Animal Forest*, and much more, which is yet to be fully discovered.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 29, 2020)

Super Mario Bros. 3 was originally a 3D game.
Super Mario Bros. 1 had Mario wielding a gun.
Any other answers are invalid.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

Wii U.

Maybe these Gem of an Video Console hides many great Possibilities.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

Doom /s


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 30, 2020)

Duke Nukem Zero Hour, pls. Randy you're a dick.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 30, 2020)

I can kind of see the appeal of having 3DS sources that will eliminate the need for seedmining once and for all.  Otherwise I can't see much point.

For instance, it would be great if it was possible to replicate StreetPass using any old wireless device, but technically that can already be done – it's just a huge amount of really difficult work.  And what the heck is so exciting about being able to port one game or another if you've already played it a dozen times before and any port is practically indistinguishable from emulation anyway?


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 30, 2020)

GBATemp


----------



## MrShadow675 (Jul 30, 2020)

Really any of the Smash Bros. games. Surely there are some goodies in there.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 30, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> big rigs over the road racing sc would be fire


miner ultra adventures sc tho


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Whatever digital infrastructure Amazon uses so we can easily hack them and hopefully cripple the whole company.
> 
> 
> Also Bubsy 3D


Jeff Bezos seems to be concerned about child workers, and is likely doing what they can to stamp it out especially because it'll look bad for the company. Amazon is a big company and has lots of factories around the world, sometimes lower level employees/employers do things that the ceo's or the company as a whole don't agree with.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 30, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> And what the heck is so exciting about being able to port one game or another if you've already played it a dozen times before and any port is practically indistinguishable from emulation anyway?


A port can be taken beyond what would be a faithful recreation of the original. Doom has been getting more-and-more-enhanced versions for decades, and look what enhancements have already been done to Mario 64 since (decompiled, not official released or leaked) source code became available for that pretty recently.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 30, 2020)

I'd actually like to see Conkers Bad Fur Day and Conker Live and Reloaded, if only so Conker Live and Uncut can finally be made.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 30, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Doom has been getting more-and-more-enhanced versions for decades, and look what enhancements have already been done to Mario 64 since (decompiled, not official released or leaked) source code became available for that pretty recently.


You don't necessarily need source code for that, though. Skyrim has gotten plenty of enhancements without making code available, and there were lots of elaborate hacks for Mario 64 before the complete source code was re-created.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 30, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> You don't necessarily need source code for that, though. Skyrim has gotten plenty of enhancements without making code available, and there were lots of elaborate hacks for Mario 64 before the complete source code was re-created.


Sure, you're right, it's still possible, just MUCH harder. And however elaborate the Mario hacks were, they weren't in high definition on multiple platforms with analogue camera controls and etc etc.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> You don't necessarily need source code for that, though. Skyrim has gotten plenty of enhancements without making code available, and there were lots of elaborate hacks for Mario 64 before the complete source code was re-created.


There's a big huge difference between a game engine _designed _to accept modifications, and older games that will have issues with that. And while there are plenty of SM64 romhacks around, none of them are as advanced as the source code port mods, because we actually know how the game works and can modify the source to allow for a lot more modifications than just simply adding some levels or swapping a few textures.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 30, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> none of them are as advanced as the source code port mods


Are there really that many of those already..?

My point is that people have been playing the same fifteen courses for the last twenty-five years already, and that there's far more variety to be had in "simply adding some levels", which does not seem to have required the source code.  But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 30, 2020)

All the Pokémon games and Nintendo Switch current models


----------



## WiiExpertise (Aug 5, 2020)

Wii signing keys


----------



## Milenko (Aug 5, 2020)

Goldeneye


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2020)

WiiExpertise said:


> Wii signing keys


Why? Wiis are trivial to hack even on current (presumably final) updates and have long had total control over things.

Also you seemingly got your wish in the recent rounds of leaks
https://gbatemp.net/threads/another...or-many-snes-games.570553/page-5#post-9143857


----------



## WiiExpertise (Aug 5, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Why? Wiis are trivial to hack even on current (presumably final) updates and have long had total control over things.
> 
> Also you seemingly got your wish in the recent rounds of leaks
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/another...or-many-snes-games.570553/page-5#post-9143857


There aren't signing keys. The private signing keys would allow making changes to the boot process on newer Wiis without tricky things like SDboot.


----------



## Osaxely (Aug 5, 2020)

If any of these source code were leaked, I would be interested to Windows 7 and 10, and Animal Crossing Wild World.
I'm curious to discover how it works, and all of these things


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Sep 2, 2021)

This happened recently:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-sou...s-hit-run-has-supposedly-leaked-online.593103

I was going to post it sooner, but I was on a vacation...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2021)

Paper Mario on the Nintendo 64


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 2, 2021)

The drivers for my mouse have a bug the company isn't interested in fixing.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Sep 2, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> The drivers for my mouse have a bug the company isn't interested in fixing.


Which model?


----------



## Eddypikachu (Sep 2, 2021)

Persona 3 and 4! I would looooooooooove to play those on my 3ds


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 2, 2021)

Yakuza Kiwami 2 and Yakuza: Like a Dragon so someone could maybe possibly port YK2's combat over.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 2, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Which model?


Pictek T16


----------



## OddDays (Sep 10, 2021)

Terraria
Windows 10
Ocarina of Time 3D and Majoras Mask 3D


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 12, 2021)

I would love to have blender's and audacity's codes leaked... hold up.

for real I would love to have something like a nintendo gigaleak 2.0
I managed to download the original leak and it was very fun to look through it and see early games and stuff, also a sony gigaleak or a microsoft gigaleak.

To end with it would be great if someone leaked the os used by the nw walkman series to do stuff like being able to play video or add new codecs and stuff.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 13, 2021)

Ugh. No one actually wants _source code_ for anything. People just want the magical Internet fairies to be empowered to grant their fondest wishes.


----------



## MurraySkull (Sep 16, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> I would love to have blender's and audacity's codes leaked... hold up.
> 
> for real I would love to have something like a nintendo gigaleak 2.0
> I managed to download the original leak and it was very fun to look through it and see early games and stuff, also a sony gigaleak or a microsoft gigaleak.
> ...


I would also like a Gigaleak 2.0, as the last one (in July) wasn't much. I am particularly interested in anything related to Summer CES '92 as a certain Super Mario Kart build might be in there. BTW, anyone know who I can contact regarding the Gigaleaks?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Whatever digital infrastructure Amazon uses so we can easily hack them and hopefully cripple the whole company.
> 
> 
> Also Bubsy 3D


What she said


----------



## gudenau (Sep 16, 2021)

Honestly I just want Microsoft to man up and release the sources of the NT kernel instead of leaking it. Apple did it and they are still around.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 16, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Honestly I just want Microsoft to man up and release the sources of the NT kernel instead of leaking it. Apple did it and they are still around.


Not sure what you mean. Wasn't Apple's software derived from open source in the first place?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XNU

As far as desktop computing goes, Apple is almost insignificant compared to Microsoft.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Sep 16, 2021)

Win7 & 10
GoldenEye 007 (Original or Project Bean's SC)
Any early Pokemon builds are always fun to look at
There's more but I cannot for the life of me recall them at the moment. 

Supposedly Simpsons H&R's SC leaked awhile back but we have not heard/seen anything come from it yet, making it hard to verify if its the full code or not.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 16, 2021)

any answer expect SXOS is wrong. lol


----------



## gudenau (Sep 16, 2021)

djpannda said:


> any answer expect SXOS is wrong. lol


That is based off of Atmosphere and the modchip has been reverse engineered.



Kwyjor said:


> Not sure what you mean. Wasn't Apple's software derived from open source in the first place?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XNU
> 
> As far as desktop computing goes, Apple is almost insignificant compared to Microsoft.


For a long time it was closed source, in fact I think the ARM parts are still closed source. Still Linux and OSX have open source kernels, Windows should too. There are ways they can mitigate the security nightmare that would cause as well. Give the sources to a well known group of people and have them go though the low hanging security issues and fix them for a while. Have a model where each vuln they fix they get payed or something and after a while it will be good enough to just put up on GitHub, a service that they own.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 16, 2021)

gudenau said:


> That is based off of Atmosphere and the modchip has been reverse engineered.
> 
> .


no, I NNNEEEDDD TRUE XCI Support


----------



## Tarmfot (Sep 16, 2021)

The source code of Learn with Pokémon: Typing Adventure to be able to use the bluetooth inside the cartridge for other uses of ds homebrew.


----------



## DudderButter (Sep 17, 2021)

Peggle and/or Peggle: Nights. There apparently was a project at some point but it doesn't seem to be active anymore 
I second the mention of Terraria! 
All the Super Smash Bros. titles


----------



## nero99 (Sep 17, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Whatever digital infrastructure Amazon uses so we can easily hack them and hopefully cripple the whole company.
> 
> 
> Also Bubsy 3D


and you can fuck right off. how dare you want to put thousands of us out of work just because you're too lazy to get off your ass and do hard labor.


----------



## speedster_of_the_street (Sep 17, 2021)

Panzer Dragoon Saga without a doubt. It's too bad the source code apparently doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## 1B51004 (Sep 17, 2021)

pokemon S/M/UltraS/UltraM

finally, skippable cutscenes and PC support


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> Still Linux and OSX have open source kernels, Windows should too.


But why? What benefit would that ultimately provide to the end user? Or are you just hoping that someone will magically conjure up a version of Windows that is completely free and somehow superior to Microsoft's offerings?



> There are ways they can mitigate the security nightmare that would cause as well. Give the sources to a well known group of people and have them go though the low hanging security issues and fix them for a while. Have a model where each vuln they fix they get payed or something and after a while it will be good enough to just put up on GitHub, a service that they own.


Except OS X and Linux still get reports of security vulnerabilities, and their users are probably a lot more enthusiastic about keeping their systems updated.



Tarmfot said:


> The source code of Learn with Pokémon: Typing Adventure to be able to use the bluetooth inside the cartridge for other uses of ds homebrew.


It's not possible to tear the ROM chip out of a DS cartridge and replace it with a different chip, is it? Or at least, it's certainly not usually done. It would be much easier to make some kind of clone with equivalent capabilities – except such a project is evidently not economically viable.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 17, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> It's not possible to tear the ROM chip out of a DS cartridge and replace it with a different chip, is it? Or at least, it's certainly not usually done. It would be much easier to make some kind of clone with equivalent capabilities – except such a project is evidently not economically viable.



I'm not familiar with the specific chip used in that game, but if it's the same chip used in every other game, it's possible.

As to making a custom flashcart, would cost $500-$750 or so for 10.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 17, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> I'm not familiar with the specific chip used in that game, but if it's the same chip used in every other game, it's possible.


I mean, are you familiar with examples of when people have actually done that?



> As to making a custom flashcart, would cost $500-$750 or so for 10.


Yes, hence "not economically viable".  Of course it would be cheaper if you could make hundreds or thousands of them, but the market for that is surely dead.


----------



## XDel (Sep 17, 2021)

Pong


----------



## gudenau (Sep 17, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> But why? What benefit would that ultimately provide to the end user? Or are you just hoping that someone will magically conjure up a version of Windows that is completely free and somehow superior to Microsoft's offerings?
> 
> Except OS X and Linux still get reports of security vulnerabilities, and their users are probably a lot more enthusiastic about keeping their systems updated.
> 
> It's not possible to tear the ROM chip out of a DS cartridge and replace it with a different chip, is it? Or at least, it's certainly not usually done. It would be much easier to make some kind of clone with equivalent capabilities – except such a project is evidently not economically viable.



The community will help make it more secure than Microsoft can and compatibility layers like WINE could benefit as well as being able to make a universal driver shim for Linux.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> The community will help make it more secure than Microsoft can and compatibility layers like WINE could benefit as well as being able to make a universal driver shim for Linux.



WINE wouldn't necessarily benefit from an open source kernel, for example, Darwin can't run OSX applications because many APIs are still closed source.

I doubt we'll see Windows go partial (as in OSX)/fully open source unless either:
1) MS changes it's current business model in regards to Windows (e.g. making it more like Android or Red Hat)
2) It changes the Kernel to something like Linux


----------



## gudenau (Sep 17, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> WINE wouldn't necessarily benefit from an open source kernel, for example, Darwin can't run OSX applications because many APIs are still closed source.
> 
> I doubt we'll see Windows go partial (as in OSX)/fully open source unless either:
> 1) MS changes it's current business model in regards to Windows (e.g. making it more like Android or Red Hat)
> 2) It changes the Kernel to something like Linux



There are a couple minor things that are open source. They would still make money from the OS, buying a license does give you access to support. It is also super easy to pirate Windows. There are a bunch of different ways to do it and some are even supported by Microsoft themselves. (No I won't go into details about it) It is not like most people that use Windows will go out and clone the repo to try and build their own version of Windows.


----------



## Ibcap (Sep 17, 2021)

Bloodborne. That game deserves so much more than being stranded on the ps4. Its a masterpiece of design that runs like absolute trash. Beyond the garbage framerate lock it also has horrible framepacing and terrible drops in some areas. The input lag is also very noticeably higher than in the other souls games, not sure if this is due to the ps4 or the game itself.

Its also in desperate need of community fixes in some areas. Jump reverting to old controls with no option to change, not being able to rest at lamps (combined with the awful ps4 load times, who thought this was a good idea?) and chalice dungeon codes being locked behind a subscription paywall. Yikes. If these issues were fixed via mods it would probably be the best game ever made in my eyes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)

Leak? Awwwhman. I just mopped in here.  Next time, the restroom is that way =====>


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 17, 2021)

gudenau said:


> There are a couple minor things that are open source. They would still make money from the OS, buying a license does give you access to support. It is also super easy to pirate Windows. There are a bunch of different ways to do it and some are even supported by Microsoft themselves. (No I won't go into details about it) It is not like most people that use Windows will go out and clone the repo to try and build their own version of Windows.



I added '(as in OSX)' because I know there's probably a few open source things in windows.

I'm not saying it's impossible for them to go at least partially open source, I just highly doubt they will whilst sticking with their current business model and/or closed source kernel.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 17, 2021)

tech3475 said:


> I added '(as in OSX)' because I know there's probably a few open source things in windows.
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible for them to go at least partially open source, I just highly doubt they will whilst sticking with their current business model and/or closed source kernel.



The only valid technical reason for them not to just do it today would be all of the 0 days that would come from it, and that can be mitigated. That is my main point in wanting this.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 18, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> I mean, are you familiar with examples of when people have actually done that?


I doubt anyone has ever done that specifically.  I'm familiar with the cartridge hardware though.  You'll notice I added a qualifier on my original statement: *IF* the cartridge uses the same MX chip that other cartridges use, you could do that in theory.

Actually, the cartridge chips have unconnected write pins.  You might not even need to swap it, it might be possible to directly reflash.  The chips probably have a read-only flag to prevent that, but could be worth looking into.



Kwyjor said:


> Yes, hence "not economically viable".  Of course it would be cheaper if you could make hundreds or thousands of them, but the market for that is surely dead.


I said $500-$750 for 10.  Enthusiasts regularly paay $150-300 for retro flashcarts, so I can see an enthusiast with disposable income buying one, and if you can find 9 other people interested, it would be around $50-75 each.  Entirely economically viable.


----------



## Tarmfot (Sep 18, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> It's not possible to tear the ROM chip out of a DS cartridge and replace it with a different chip, is it? Or at least, it's certainly not usually done. It would be much easier to make some kind of clone with equivalent capabilities – except such a project is evidently not economically viable.



I wasn't thinking to rip apart the bluetooth chip. 
Only to use the bluetooth chip when the pokemon cartridge is inserted in the ds/3ds.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 18, 2021)

Tarmfot said:


> I wasn't thinking to rip apart the bluetooth chip.
> Only to use the bluetooth chip when the pokemon cartridge is inserted in the ds/3ds.


Could probably be done if you reverse engineer the rom and figure out how communication works


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2021)

Mikemk said:


> [pokemon typing DS]Could probably be done if you reverse engineer the rom and figure out how communication works


For what it is worth there is a hack that sends data over the network instead.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-game-hacking-for-learn-with-pokemon-typing-adventure.480825/

Personally I don't see the appeal or would find it even close to using my one wish for source leak. Plenty of other ways to extend DS capabilities, see stuff like DSSerial for one. While that will be for using network then any changes it makes will be directly related to comms so if bored you could probably use that as a shortcut to pulling it apart as that will tell you most of what goes, and if the chip is open then it probably has a datasheet that will do something for you.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 13, 2021)

I never expected this!

https://gbatemp.net/threads/twitch-...ade-publically-available-in-major-leak.600907

I wonder if we'll ever see source code for other streaming or social media services...


----------



## BananaGaurdian11 (Oct 14, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> With all of the leaks the past few weeks, I figured we need a thread where you can post what your dream source code leak(s) would be. They don't have to be realistic, and they can be for any platform. It could be for a game, app, OS, firmware, or anything else that is proprietary. *Obviously, if your wish comes true, don't post any leaks here!*
> 
> Some that I can think of off the top of my head:
> 
> ...



Switch firmware so we can homebrew every switch without modchips

Amazon and Google source code so they can be attacked and taken down forever


----------



## anhminh (Oct 14, 2021)

Rune Factory 4 since it is my favorite game. Imagine all the mod I can use on it like Stardew Valley.


----------

